# shredded BBQ duck



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Take as much duck or goose as you want and stick it in a crockpot and pour a pot of coffee over it. Cook it over night or the whole day. Then take the duck out and shredded it. Pour the coffee out of the crockpot and put the duck back in. Then pour a bottle of BBQ sauce of it and heat it back up and serve on buns.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

that sounds like adecent meal...but i would probly fore-go the cofee part....maybee boil it in watered-down chicken broth instead. either way, sounds like a good meal.


----------

